# Ovean Master Rod owners I need your Feedback on this thread



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

The Ocean master Rods are being touted as the best of the economical surf rods.. By that I mean 3to 6oz and 6 to 12 oz for under 2 bills.

Now that field is highly competetive with the sunami and Tica etc...

I have recently purchased a used ABU 7500 CTC3 on this board and was looking for a good rod to go with it "that could castlong range"...

I am seriouly looking at the 12 foot conventional Ocean Master rod.

My questions to you Ocean Master rod owners is this..

"Because the Ocean Master rod is a composite of fiberglass and grafite does it has a slow ugly stick ginda action or does it have a fast Breakaway rod type of crisp fast power?"

I'm looking to cast 6 and bait mostly but will also go to 8 and bait at times...

Would you gentlemen recomend this rod or another...

I actually want to buy a breakaway but dont have the bucks to buy a new one and (because I am working in cyprus at the moment) I am afraid to pay 100 bucks shipping and then get a broken rod..... so I have decided to go with a cheaper rod and cheaper shipping... yet... of course I'm trying to get the best rod for the money...

is it the ocean master rod?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I own the OM ($120), Tica ($110) and Okuma Solaris ($80). All rods are 12'-0". The OM and Okuma comparable well with 4-5oz for short to mid-range fishing (200-400 feet). However, from 500 feet on, the Okuma has a faster recover and will send the sinker and bait further once it is fully loaded. The Tica loves 6-8oz. I find it hard to load with less than 6oz. This is just my $.02. I'm sure that others will have different take on all three. Rods and reels are personal. It is always best to use what you like and what gives you most enjoyment. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

I have 2 12 foot OM's. They are good rods cast well and have decent action. they are a bit on the stout side when compared to a Breakaway or Tica.

E-mail this guy 

[email protected]

He sells the 12 foot OM for $95.


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

*Hey AJ!*

I have the 12 ft. heaver. It will throw 10-12 and bait w/o a problem. No Breakaway but not whippy like the Ugly Stick.
I've casted the ligther 12 also and would say it compares very favorably w/ the 11'9" Breakaway; which I have.
It is a great rod for the money. 
And from my experience w/ my OM rods I'd be confidant you could throw 8 and bait w/ the lite 12 w/o hurting it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just got my new OM 12 footer paired with a SL30,17 lbs Suffix.

I have tossed it out once,using 8oz's and 10......I am impressed.
Loads great...but the blank is on the Chunky side,I am glad it is a bait rod.I would hate to have to use that tossing lures.

I have also the Tica's.11 foot and 11'6....nice rods.the 11 footer descently cast 6Nbait,but is a dream with 5-4 oz's.This rod is rated to cast up to 8oz....But with the off the ground cast...makes it a chore to cast this much weight.I can't seem to load it correctly...I think the tip is too thin to cast this much weight....?

The 11'6 is OK with 8Nbait.....But is deadly with 6.The rod is able to cast up to 10oz.....IMHO it does not load right w/ 10oz.My best cast so far w/10Nbait is maybe 75 yards.
OBTW,I have 525Mags on both rods,with 17 lbs Suffix.

The Tica's of coarse ,are on the slim side,compared to the OM,but casting the suggested max lead,stated on them may be on the exaggerated side.

IMHO,the conditions dictate the equipment....if the current is roaring and ya need more than 6 oz's to hold,I would depend on the OM,and the latter(tica's) if conditions require less weight to hold bottom.

As a predominate lure/lite tackle surf-fisherman,I try to make sure I have appropiate bottom fishing tackle...especially if I am fishin for a 25+ lber.

That's my .02cents....


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*I own...*

a 2/1 Breakaway(13'2") heavy and a 12'OM (6-12) spinning and an 12'OM (6-12) casting. These OM(6-12) rods are stiff. I have used my Spinning OM the last 2 times I went fishing at Hatteras and the casting rod the last time. Neither time was it rough enough to require more than 10oz.'s. They don't bend, even with 10/bait. These rods are only comparable in the sense that if you need to throw a heavy weight, because it is getting rough and you don't want to quit fishing, then the 12'OM (6-12) would definitely keep you fishing. And it will not break your wallet. I got both of mine on sale several months ago; I believe they were around $80/ea. I really like the Solaris spinning that I have. So does my wife. In fact, when we waded a bar last time fishing, she said to leave the 12'Tica4-10 inside the truck. Never threw a Tsunami.

Hey Longranger, don't you have the 12'OM(5-9)? Nice rod? pelican man.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Pelican Man,

I have (2) OM lites, (2) Okumas and (1) Tica. As you know, I hate throwing anything over 6oz. But, the TICA and the Penn Sidewinders handled 8&Bait just fine on my last few trips. The OM heaver is too much rod for me. I prefer ligth skinny rods. The OM's where on sale for $80 in October at BassPro.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*OM are heavy power rods...*

AJ,

I have the OM 12' conventional heavy (6-12 oz) matched up with the Daiwa 30 Grand Wave reel, 15 lb Trilene Inshore line, and a 50 lb test JinKai shocker. The rod casts great but must have at least 6 oz to get it moving. It can heave B8-N-8 (or B8-N-10) with the best of them. 

This is a heaver...lots of times I miss bites as the rod tip is not sensitive enough and when I reel in the fish is on. Definately, an rod to go in the rod tube - No holding this baby.

Good heaver rod for the money...


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Okay Longranger.....*

Is the OM lite a 5-9; 3-6 or what? Please be specific. Let's go fishing. Since you probably don't use your Tica, you should give it to me.  pelican man


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Thanks for the info*

Wow I can see that the OM is a very popular for the money.. Im going foer it! Great help gentlemen.!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "FisherTim",

I could not find a record of me welcoming you to the "Distance Casting" forum, and apologize for that oversight because I do not want to miss anyone.

So without further ado:

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Larry, Larry, Larry...

I have two 3-6oz OMs. And, yes I take my Tica to the water from time to time. Here is a little Tica striper just for you.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*You know...*

you should have been holding your Tica along with your fish! It is cold outside; when was this pic. taken? Nice fish!!! I really thought that you had a OM5-9; I wanted to try it next time we get together. pelican man.


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Larry,

You should know that I prefer soft light rods for fishing. The picture was taken 11/7/2003. It wasn't real fat but the meat was still sweet. Since then I've decided that I like a 13' rod for ocean fishing. The cast feels smoother with a longer rod and bigger baits. I replaced the cheap Tica guides with Fuji guides. I broke the original guides the first week. No two cast are ever the same. No two casters are ever the same. And, no two rods perform the same with different casters. I believe in trying before you buy. On soem Saturdays we have 15-20 people at our free casting lessons. That is a great time and place to try rods and reels. 

PS: The Tica is in the picture. The rod in the front is a Penn Sidewinder and the other rod in tripod is the Tica.


----------

